# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  CirnoPk! New RscPk server. Join Today!

## hyperkilljoy

This is a Pk server with a twist. it is point based and has an economy!

*Start playing by:*

-Go to http://cirnopk.com and register 
-Click on control panel, then Create a new account 
-Click on the account you registered and set your starting points to the stats you prefer
-Finally Click on client to download it and log-in using the character account you just created

Be sure to log-out every once in awhile to goto the control panel to put the points you accumulated into your stats

Say you saw us from Ownedcore and get a free Rune set and Legends cape to start your journey!

*some current features:*

-Kill Saradomin! Event


-Xp rates are 6x for non subscribers 8x for subs outside wilderness, 14x and 16x inside wild
-99.9% uptime
-Clan sytem with clan wars and territory-Subscriber xp at the territory for winning it.
-Dm Arena
-Staking
-Max Stat 125
-Pk only stats
-Web client (those of you who had trouble playing, load the web client, then normal client should work) 
-Customize your looks


*Customize your players looks anyway you want
*

*Custom training areas
*




We will have A LOT of updates to come (maybe even a C source!) and more info on here soon so stay tuned!

_Please for the love of all things holy everyone use a "unique one of a kind" password for this server._

----------


## hyperkilljoy

Lots of updates to improve stability and game play!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

Lots of updates to the game today! training spots, client improvements, drop improvements

----------


## hyperkilljoy

updated to a .com address!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

transitioning to a .com took a little longer than usual and upgraded forums. if you cant see the site closer your browser and reopen or delete cache. :-)

----------


## hyperkilljoy

Lots of client fixes and updates today! upgraded our framework so the game is alot smoother ( still some kinks to work out) upgraded forums to a newer version 28 peak users online :-)

----------


## hyperkilljoy

had a minor SQL issue. everything is fixed but you must change your in-game passwords only, forum passwords are the same. It is better than a rollback just to keep your current passwords. Backups are every hour now also.

----------


## hyperkilljoy

some major updates due out tonight!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

tons of updates added! supporter, clan wars etc.. Go Here for all the latest updates

----------


## hyperkilljoy

saw 20+ online last few days!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

New players joining everyday! Holiday XP boost! Active Dec. 25th-28th!!!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

Remember our Holiday xp boosts!!

Join our Mumble server to idle/talk about the game!!

runescapeclassic2.com
49534

----------


## hyperkilljoy

Holiday xp boost was a blast, had several newcomers join our community! thanks everyone for taking the time to look at us and giving us a shot :-)

----------


## hyperkilljoy

A new client is incoming in a couple days to increase the stability of of the game (no more choppyness)

----------


## hyperkilljoy

more updates added! new training spots and a few more bug fixes!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

New years Event is live! Do you have what it takes to kill Saradomin? join to find out! CirnoPK

----------


## hyperkilljoy

A lot of new updates added check our site for more info. Download the latest client!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

On our second month guys, a few hiccups but were here! Here's to 100 more months!

----------


## hyperkilljoy

New updates added!! Saradomin event will be running Friday-Sundays also it is now accessible in the wild only(the event is still safe inside), you can use the portals to get to the entrance to the event. We improved the client which resolved the choppiness and high cpu usage people were getting. More updates can be found Here

----------


## hyperkilljoy

Lots of various small updates(shops, npc locations etc...)

----------


## hyperkilljoy

Some big updates! released deposit all button in bank, server framework changed to Netty, /vote command. More updates can be forund HERE

----------


## hyperkilljoy

More updates done these past few days a log will be incoming later today

----------

